# disposable Cheesecake bottom for springform pan?



## Jenn

I want to make several cheesecakes and leave them with folks, and have already lost the bottom metal part of several springform pans (No folks it is NOT disposable!). What could I line it with or use that I can leave with the cake and blithely never see again?

Thanks for any advice!

I use a butter/ground almond crust under chocolate with almond/amaretto flavoring cheesecake and often put thawed strawberries on it.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

I always line the bottom of my cheesecake pan with parchment paper... slides it right off the metal pan bottom and onto a plate or into a box just as pretty as you please.

That cheesecake sounds delicious! I have developed somewhere between 75 and 100 of my own cheesecake recipes... I'm known in this town as "The Cheesecake Lady". LOL

Kitty


----------



## Guest

Yep, parchment is what you want. Cut to fit. Great for angel food cakes as well.

.....Alan.


----------



## sewsilly

You can also cut a cardboard round the right size and it works ok as a disposable 'plate'.

My biggest issue was having someone not know how to deal with the spring and getting my GOOD pan back with a seriously 'refashioned' spring... arrrghhhhh...

Sometimes, you can find a good one at a thrift store for a spare or for 'share'...

dawn


----------



## Jenn

and gents!

Can I post a recipe from a cookbook? How about with my modifications?


----------



## mama2littleman

sewsilly said:


> You can also cut a cardboard round the right size and it works ok as a disposable 'plate'.
> 
> My biggest issue was having someone not know how to deal with the spring and getting my GOOD pan back with a seriously 'refashioned' spring... arrrghhhhh...
> 
> Sometimes, you can find a good one at a thrift store for a spare or for 'share'...
> 
> dawn


OK, color me confused, (please take pity on me, I didn't learn how to cook until I was in my mid twenties).

Would you put the cardboard ring in the pan before you baked the cheesecake? Or do you slide the cheesecake onto the cardboard ring after it has been baked and cooled?

Thanks,

Nikki


----------

